# Vancouver Aquarium Sleepover



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope everyone has September 23 marked on their calendar as that is when the VAHS is having their sleepover at the Vancouver Aquarium.
For starters, we will be touring the wet lab, jellyfish lab and the fish research lab and anyone interested in photography will enjoy the fact that we will be the only ones there. Snacks will be provided at night, a continental buffet is provided in the morning and we will be sleeping with the belugas.

We need a minimum of 25 people to make this happen and we need to have payment in by the end of August. The cost will be $73.72 for each person attending. You can bring a check to the summer social this weekend or send me an email and we can make other arrangements.
Everyone interested please send me an email so we have a good idea of how many will be attending.

Thank you.
Dave


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Djamm and I are SO in for this...wow!!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is it that much for kids too . my daughter is 3


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine is 3 too (and a newborn). Would love to come but how much for little kids?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> Djamm and I are SO in for this...wow!!!


I got your pm, u can are welcome to come on saturday, Djamm got the email because members get emails letting them know events and stuff, if u are not a member u still welcome to come and if u like it u can become a member, hope to c u there. Email Dave at [email protected] and he will get your info for the sleepover



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Mine is 3 too (and a newborn). Would love to come but how much for little kids?


Hi Anthony, i believe who ever comes is same price including children, for the baby i believe they wont charge u but talk to Dave [email protected] to make sure


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> is it that much for kids too . my daughter is 3


I believe so, again email Dave at [email protected]


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

It's fun..I've done it about three times with girl guides etc. Bring warm blankets it's quite cold down with the beluguas. It is the arctic. 
I won't be going though...very crunchy on the cement floor. Too old...lol.
Hope you get enough people.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Did this many years ago in grade school. It is an amazing memory to this day. Would love go again but my two year old son is still a little too "hyper" for an event like this! ;-)


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a late night also.long evening. Might be alot for little guys. Send the little guys to grandmothers house.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Felicia is a night owl so late nights are no problem. 

I used to volunteer at the Aquarium and gave many "Night Stalker" tours to boy scout troops, Girl Guides, etc. back in the late 80s/early 90s.


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

'm sobbing...  because I live on the island and have no childcare for this AMAZING event... You guys are soooo lucky.. Hope it happens again next year when hubby is home from sea to take kids.... *sigh*



Claudia said:


> I hope everyone has September 23 marked on their calendar as that is when the VAHS is having their sleepover at the Vancouver Aquarium.
> For starters, we will be touring the wet lab, jellyfish lab and the fish research lab and anyone interested in photography will enjoy the fact that we will be the only ones there. Snacks will be provided at night, a continental buffet is provided in the morning and we will be sleeping with the belugas.
> 
> We need a minimum of 25 people to make this happen and we need to have payment in by the end of August. The cost will be $73.72 for each person attending. You can bring a check to the summer social this weekend or send me an email and we can make other arrangements.
> ...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I signed up with Dave. See you all there.


----------



## dacar (Mar 29, 2011)

*update*

The cutoff for the Aquarium sleepover is Friday August 9 and we need at least 10 more to sign up for this event to happen. Anyone else interseted in attending should email me by Thursday evening at [email protected].

If we don't have enough for the sleepover we have the opportunity to do the evening events at the Aquarium without the sleepover. The cost would be around $32.

We will let you know this weekend if we have enough signed up to make the sleepover work.

Thank you.
Dave


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

dacar said:


> The cutoff for the Aquarium sleepover is Friday August 9 and we need at least 10 more to sign up for this event to happen. Anyone else interseted in attending should email me by Thursday evening at [email protected].
> 
> If we don't have enough for the sleepover we have the opportunity to do the evening events at the Aquarium without the sleepover. The cost would be around $32.
> 
> ...


I think you mean Friday September 9th, Dave !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## dacar (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Stuart. That is what happens when I post late at night. The correct date is Friday September 9.


----------



## dacar (Mar 29, 2011)

*cutoff extension*

We have had another extension to the sleepover cut off to help us get enough signed up. We have until Friday September 16 to have 10 more sign up ensuring we can hold the sleepover. Anyone who has been thinking about attending has one last chance to sign up and bring a check or cash to the meeting this Wed.

The September meeting will be a talk from Andrea Osborn and Ray Fletcher with a summary on the National Aquatic Animal Health Program and how it will relate to importing ornamental tropical fish. It promises to be a very informative meeting and will explain what the changes will be and it is a great opportunity to have your questions answered.

Hope to see you there.
Dave


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Fingers crossed for enough people...any update on the current status? Were they still gong to offer an evening session if we don't get enough people for the sleepover?

thanks!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow!! What a cool idea! Unfortunately, I don't think my bad back would appreciate sleeping on the floor...although with the Belugas...that is almost worth the 3 days of pain after!


----------



## dacar (Mar 29, 2011)

*update*

The event on September 23 will be happening. There is the option of the sleepover ($73) or just the evening ($32). More details and times will be posted early next week.

Dave


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you Dave for organizing such a fun event. Well worth the time & money. Everyone had a great time and it was Isabella's first trip to the Aquarium and Felicia's & Irene's first sleepover there. Loved the behind the scene's tours, especially the hands-on wet lab & the jellyfish lab. The shark dissection was very informative too.

Good eats. About the only thing was that none of us got enough sleep since we had so much to see it wasn't till 1 am that we started bedding down in the Beluga observation room. Personally, more than willing to give up a bit of sleep for a good time.

I'll post pics later.

Anthony, Irene, Felicia, & Isabella:bigsmile:


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you very much Dave. It really was a fun event. Saw a lot of new things at the aquarium even though I go there annually. For those who missed out this time, I do recommend you try to make it out next time.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

..........


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Post some pics please


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks so much Dave for organizing this, and to all of the other Vancouver Aquarium staff who were so helpful and informative! We had an amazing time, and your wolf eels are pretty damn cool (although I wouldn't put any fingers near them...)

Djamm has a bunch of pics, as I'm sure other members do as well.


----------



## Josie (Aug 5, 2012)

Claudia said:


> I hope everyone has September 23 marked on their calendar as that is when the VAHS is having their sleepover at the Vancouver Aquarium.
> For starters, we will be touring the wet lab, jellyfish lab and the fish research lab and anyone interested in photography will enjoy the fact that we will be the only ones there. Snacks will be provided at night, a continental buffet is provided in the morning and we will be sleeping with the belugas.
> 
> We need a minimum of 25 people to make this happen and we need to have payment in by the end of August. The cost will be $73.72 for each person attending. You can bring a check to the summer social this weekend or send me an email and we can make other arrangements.
> ...


Hi there, I am new to this forum so am having a difficult time navigating, I hope this makes it to the right place! I would like to sign up for the aquarium sleepover, I need to know what to do who to contact. Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The sleepover was in September 2011. There is NOT one for 2012.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------

